# Fox Ntx-r !!!



## Fury87 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo.

Ich Suche gerade nach neuen Bissanzeigern und Tendiere zu den Fox ntx-r. Ja, ich weiß, dass viele nie im leben so viel Geld für Bissanzeiger ausgeben würden und es auch nicht verstehen, wenn andere dafür so viel Bezahlen, aber darum geht es mir nicht.

Hat von euch schon jemand positive oder Negative erfahrungen mit den Bissanzeigern gemacht?

Was mich ein wenig Abschreckt ist, dass ich jetzt von ein paar leuten gehört habe, dass die bissanzeiger nachdem es geregnet hat ihren geist aufgegeben haben. Wie gesagt, dass habe ich jetzt nicht nur von einer Person gehört, sondern von 4 leuten! darunter waren auch 2 Kumpels von mir.

Also alle die erfahrungen mit den Fox Ntx-r bissanzeigern gemacht haben, schreibt bitte.


----------



## Syntac (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Also vorab, ich hab keine Erfahrung mit den Piepern. Von anderen Fox war ich aber nicht so begeistert. 
Und wenn 4 Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis mit einem so hochpreisigen Produkt Probleme hatten, bzw. einen Ausfall, würden die für mich nicht in Frage kommen. 
Ich werde mal abwarten, bis es mehr Erfahrungsberichte zu den Nash Siren gibt, die machen nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Ein Kumpel hat die NTXRund das erste Set was er hatte, war gleich Müll! Nach der Reklamation hat er ein neues Set bekommen und das funktioniert erstmal anstandslos. Bei der Preisklasse ist es aber eine Frechheit ein nicht ausgereiftes Produkt zu verkaufen.


----------



## Fury87 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Ja, vorallem kommt es einen so vor, als hätten die krankhaft versucht neue bissanzeiger auf den markt zu bringen, ohne sie vorher richtig getestet zu haben! Hatten wahrscheinlich zeitdruck und das testen dürfen jetzt die Kunden übernehmen. :r

Also gibt es auch welche, die damit noch keine probleme hatten?


----------



## CKlein (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Fische die NTXr jetzt seit einem Jahr und konnte bis jetzt keinen negativen Punkt finden. Für mich ein teures aber gutes Produkt.


----------



## Xarrox (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

HAb auch ma überlegt mir die zu kaufen aber dann oft net so gutes drüber gelesen Schade eigentlich...hab mir jetzt im dezember die Carpsounder Roc XRS gekauft und die sind echt Geil |supergri hatte davor die SX und mit den war ich auch immer sehr zufrieden ma sehen was ich in ein paar jahren zu den ROCs sage |supergri


----------



## Fury87 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Also, dass man so viel Schlechtes über die Bissanzeiger hört finde ich schon sehr heftig! #t 

Die carp Sounder kamen mir auch schon in den Sinn! Aber da soll der Empfänger nicht ganz so klasse sein. Also das die nur bis 50m entfernung reichen, und das die Batterien schnell leer gehen, haben die immernoch dieses problem?

Naja, ich lass mir bis märz zeit.


----------



## Jagst-Carp (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

wenn dann kauf dir DELKIM`s da hast was gescheites


----------



## Xarrox (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Also die Rocs wurden überarbeitet wenn du du KS bist da hat einer nen test gemacht der receiver hält über eine Woche ich hab nen klatsche neues Set bekommen da ist alles überarbeitet und du kannst sie auch immer nach CS schicken die machen viel auf kulanz das war einer der kaufgründe die haben einen top service. Naja bei Delkim ist auch nicht alles so super batteriefach deckel etc. man liest da auch viel mist drüber genau so wie bei den CS muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Jagst-Carp (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Nichts ist ohne Macke, wenn man sucht findet man immer was einem nicht gefällt, wäre ja sonst langweilig oder??:m


----------



## Fury87 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Ich habe noch eine frage zu den Ntx r! Wenn man am bissanzeiger selber was verstellt: sprich den ton, muss man ja am knopf drehen, meine frage ist nun, wenn man den ton höher stellt, wird einen das mit einen ton angezeigt, oder muss man erst am schnurlaufröllchen drehen, um den anderen ton zu hören?

Ich weiß es klickt immer, wenn man nach links oder rechts dreht, ich will auch wissen ob man es an den ton hört, ob jetzt der passende ton da ist!


----------



## atsm123 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

http://www.carphunterco.com/xoshop/atts-silent-alarm-set-3-atts-receiver.html

was sagt ihr zu den set oder überhaupt zu ATTs der Preis stimmt auch


----------



## CKlein (27. April 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine frage zu den Ntx r! Wenn man am bissanzeiger selber was verstellt: sprich den ton, muss man ja am knopf drehen, meine frage ist nun, wenn man den ton höher stellt, wird einen das mit einen ton angezeigt, oder muss man erst am schnurlaufröllchen drehen, um den anderen ton zu hören?
> 
> Ich weiß es klickt immer, wenn man nach links oder rechts dreht, ich will auch wissen ob man es an den ton hört, ob jetzt der passende ton da ist!



Nööö, es klickt nur, also einen Ton haste nicht.


----------



## zanderandi (27. April 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Mein Kollege hat sie gekauft und irgenwie würd er sie gern wieder los werden, hab aber keine Ahnung warum.
Funktionieren tut alles noch.
Von der Optik fand ich jedenfalls die alten besser, diese hier wirken billig.
Was mich auch stört ist das es am Reciver keinen Gürtelclip mehr gibt. Der kommt in die entsprechende Recivertasche und durch diese muss man erst den Gürtel ziehen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Fury87 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Naja, die Optik ist Geschmackssache, ich finde sie ganz schick! Aber Da gibt es so 2-3 sachen die mir gar nicht Gefallen, wie zb das es nur klick, wenn man am bissanzeiger was verstellt! Man muss dann immer einen biss simulieren um zu wissen welche lautstärke man hat, oder welcher ton gerade dran ist! Oder wie sensible der eingestellt ist! Klar, ich verstelle jetzt nicht alle 10min die einstellungen, aber wenn man was verstellen muss, ist es nervig, dass man es nicht sofort angezeigt bekommt!

Irgendwie haben alle bissanzeiger ihre "macken" Es ist echt schwer welche zu finden wo man 100% ein gutes gefühl hat! Hatte denn schon jemand von euch ausfälle bei den Fox ntxr zu beklagen? Oder was hätte eurer meinung besser gemacht werden können, an den bissanzeigern?


----------



## carphunter386 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*



atsm123 schrieb:


> http://www.carphunterco.com/xoshop/atts-silent-alarm-set-3-atts-receiver.html
> 
> was sagt ihr zu den set oder überhaupt zu ATTs der Preis stimmt auch




Hab sie jetzt seit geruamer Zeit im Einsatz und kann nur sagen,dass die kleinen ein echter Wolf im Schafspelz sind!
Werden häufig verkannt und sind komischerweise bei den Anglern auch recht unbekannt!
Meiner Meinung nach gehören die kleinen zu den Top Bissanzeigern im Moment auf dem Markt.
Ich stand vor ein paar Monaten vor der gleichen Entscheidung!
Bei mir waren es die Delkim Txi Plus,Carpsounder ROC XRS und eben die ATTs.
Hab mir dann viel durchgelesen und ich bind er Meinung,dass sich alle 3 wenig schenken.Einzigst der Preis bei den ATTs war besser.
Überleg dir wirklichmal,was du brauchst?
Ein Bissanzeiger sollte für mich : zuverlässig sein in jeder Situation,wasserdicht,1:1 haben,ne gute Reichweite haben und wenigstens der Ton sollte sich vertsellen lassen.
Da ging es schon los : Die Delkims haben Probleme wenn du sie auf nem High Pod fischst,dass Wasser in den Batteriedeckel eindringt.Die Carpsounder haben Probleme mit der Reichweite,bis du sie "updaten" lässt.
Also blieben für mich nur die ATTs übrig.

Denn: sie sind 100 % wasserdicht,ne Reichweite von 430 m ( selbst mit Gps getestet ),geringer Batterieverbrauch,haben 1 zu 1 Übertragung,Sensibilität ist über Schnurlaufröllchen regelbar,Ton und Lautstärke sowie Dioden sind frei wählbar!
Und nicht zu letzt kosten sie ein gutes Stück weniger!

Zur eigentlichen Frage : Ich bind er Meinung die Fox Ntx R sind ihr Geld nicht wert!
Es gibt mit der ersten Produktionsreihe wohl häufiger Probleme und sie können nichts sinnvolles,was den Preis rechtfertigen würde!


----------



## archie01 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Hallo
Ich habe als Alternative zu den ATTS das System mit ATTX und Gardener Tlb`s gewählt , weil ich auf die Lautsprecher an den Bissis nicht verzichten wollte und die Optik der Tlb`s mir besser gefällt. Außerdem kann ich die ATTX mit allen normalen Bißanzeigern kombinieren und trotzdem bleibt der Preis im Rahmen.......
Meiner Meinung nach geht`s kaum besser. #h

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Carphunter10 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

wenn du etwas gescheides haben willst , dann hol dir die Fox Micron RX digital ! habe diese seit einem Jahr . Noch keine probleme ! die batterie hält sehr lang und der empfänger hat eine hohe reichweite...die bissanzeiger sind sehr fein einstellbar..

die 400 € sind es wert !


----------



## j4ni (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

Moin,

sorry für die etwas kurze Antwort: Für mich und meine Angelei sind die ATTs perfekt, ich fische die Lütten jetzt über zwei Jahre und bin immer noch 100% begeistert. Falls du irgendwelche Fragen zu den ATTs haben solltest, kannst du mich jeder Zeit anschreiben - am Besten per PN, da ich aktuell leider nicht so oft die Zeit finde ins Forum zu schauen.

Gruss,

Jan

PS: Letzten Endes ist gerade die Frage nach dem perfekten Bissanzeiger eine Frage der eigenen Bedürfnisse und Vorlieben!


----------



## Zander34 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fox Ntx-r !!!*

was anderes wie die Fox NTXr brauchst du nicht zu kaufen hatte Delkim tx-i und die Fox RX ... aber bei den NTXr kann ich nur sagen daumen hoch !!!

ein paar kleinigkeiten sind immer ...  wie die siliconhülle und das man den reciver nicht lautlos machen kann aber naja ... kleinigkeiten halt !!!

was beseres gibt es nicht


----------

